# Geneva marina.



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went up that way yesterday morning, tried some surf fishing then hit the harbor breakwall Nothing going on for me , didn't stay on the rocks long they were a bit slippery and I can't swim with warm clothes on in mid November. Tried the marina itself and nothing ,one fella got one on that walkway on the north side . Lots of bait fish down on the east end where the watercraft boat was parked, some guys going perching got some bait before going out . Still a nice outing for November.. saw a huge pile of zebra mussel shells in this one corner ..


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

That is picture perfect. Was on a wine tour Saturday and stayed at lodge overnight. The lake had ten footers Rollin was pretty incredible. Amazing how Mother Nature can change a place so quickly.


----------

